# Facial Stories



## D3sh1




----------



## Brad Hardy

this dude looks as though he's put a body or two in a lincon town car. Fantastic shot. I dig everything about this.


----------



## SamGuss

Great shot! 

Sam


----------



## Sirene

Wow, love it !


----------



## Harmony

I am so caught by his salt-and-pepper hair and facial expression that I don't even mind the blown highlights...


----------



## jstuedle

This is a priceless shot, great expression and detail. I second the thought of him looking as if he's stuffed a couple of stiffs on the trunk of a Town Car.  Priceless!


----------



## lifeafter2am

Brad Hardy said:


> this dude looks as though he's put a body or two in a lincon town car. Fantastic shot. I dig everything about this.



Yeah he does!

Great shot!


----------



## joyride

the texture on his face is excellent.  Great PP work on this one


----------

